# pour autant que + subjuntivo



## sebagude

Je veux traduire cette phrase à l'espagnol: "pour autant qu'il en sorte". Quelconque qui peut m'aider ? Merci


----------



## gvergara

sebagude said:


> Je veux traduire cette phrase à l'espagnol: "pour autant qu'il en sorte". Quelconque qui peut m'aider ? Merci


_Pour autant que + Subj_ veut dire _dans la mesure où_. Quant au reste de la phrase, je ne la comprends pas, moi... si tu nous pourvoyais de plus de contexte... 

GonzalO


----------



## entremuro

Voyons si cela va dans ton contexte:

Por lo tanto que en salga

Sinon donne moi un peu plus de contexte pour que la traduction soit plus précise.

Merci


----------



## Domtom

-
No sé si significará _con tal para que salga adelante_. 

REPITO: no lo sé.


----------



## Domtom

sebagude said:


> "pour autant qu'il en sorte".


 
¿No hay un error? ¿No será _[...] qu'il s'en sorte_?


----------



## papagayo

Je pense que "pour autant" signifie ici "si toutefois", que je traduirais par "si es que"
cordialement


----------



## sebagude

Voilà la phrase :
"Lacan isole dans cette base « rivalitaire et concurrentielle » une paranoïa constitutive essentielle à l’avènement du sujet, pour autant qu’il en sorte."


----------



## Paquita

aquí III B

en la medida en que sale de ella (la paranoia) ... si puede salir


----------



## sebagude

merci bien, donc vous le mettriez comme ça ? :

"Lacan aísla en esta base “rivalitaria y competitiva” una paranoia constitutiva esencial para el advenimiento del sujeto, siempre que logre salir de ella." (?)


----------



## Paquita

Era lo que pensaba más o menos, pero que no quiere decir que sea el pensamiento exacto del autor de la frase. Te aconsejo esperar más opiniones ...


----------



## camargo

Buenas tardes
No consigo la expresión adecuada para esta expresión.
Les paso el contexto:
(Viene hablando de que el arte sólo debe ocuparse de lo particular.)
"Pour autant que cela nous occupe, nos idées générales peuvent être semblables à celles qui ont cours dans la planète Mars, et trois lignes qui se coupent forment un triangle sur tous les points de l'univers."
Gracias


----------



## enbuenromance

Hola, creo que podrías intentar ver como te suena algo de esto:
- "en relación con esto..."
- "en lo que nos concierne..."
Tal vez un nativo te pueda dar una idea mejor.
Rioplatenses saludos


----------



## tom29

Hola

Yo lo traduciria por : Por mas/ mucho que.

Saludos


----------



## camargo

Por más...
Por mucho que...
¿cómo seguiría?
Por mucho que ¿nos ocupemos de ello?

Lo de enbuen podría ser, ojo. Devuelvo el saludo, ¿ta?


----------



## tom29

Es muy buena pregunta Camargo. A mi parece que es el concepto adecuado pero aplicarlo es harina de otro costal...

¿A alguien se le ocurre algo?


----------



## enbuenromance

Yo lo seguiría:
"En lo que nos concierne, nuestras ides generales pueden ser parecidas a las aceptadas en el planeta Marte, y tres líneas que se cortan constituyen un triángulo en cualquier punto del universo."


----------



## tom29

Viene a ser casi lo mismo. Pero ¿no hay forma de usar el "por mucho que" en esa oracion?


----------



## camargo

La idea es la misma. Por mucho que... parece más literal pero no encaja bien...
Gracias a tous les deux


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Tom:

*1.* *Pour autant que* + subj.  Dans la mesure où, à proportion que. _Pour autant que je (le) sache, qu'il m'en souvienne; pour autant qu'il soit possible_ .
CNRTL

*Por mucho que* n'a pas ce sens, mais plutôt celui de *avoir beau*.

Aquí sería: En la medida en que...

Ou peut-être: Por lo que a nosostros ataña...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tom29

C'est juste. J'ai confondu les deux notions...


----------



## Corredor

Hola!!! alguien me puede ayudar con este uso de "pour autant"??

_Cet accès doit être assuré en vue d'interventions techniques et pour autant que le syndic adresse en ce sens un demande au propiétaire, au moins cinq jours à l'avance_

Gracias por adelantado!!!!


----------



## alphoger

Corredor said:


> hola!! alguien me puede ayudar con este uso de "pour autant"???
> 
> _Cet accès doit être assuré en vue d'interventions techniques et pour autant que le syndic adresse en ce sens une demande au propiétaire, au moins cinq jours à l'avance_
> 
> Gracias por adelantado!!!!!


 
Pour autant que (+ subjonctif) = Dans la mesure où, à proportion que

ici c'est presque "à condition que ..."


----------



## Corredor

Merci alphoger!!!!!


----------



## zaza!

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos,

Tengo una frase larga que se me complica, por larga, y por el uso de "mais pour autant que". El autor habla de la definición que Aristóteles hace del doble uso de los objetos. El primero es su finalidad y el otro, el intercambio. Y, al explicar el segundo, llega el problema:

"Les objets ont une finalité différente. Laquelle? C'est celle de l'échange, mais  pour autant que l'échange est lui-même nécessaire en raison du besoin que nous avons les uns des autres du fait de la division et de la complémentarité des tâches."

Mi traducción:

"¿Cuál es? Se trata del intercambio, pero siempre que el intercambio mismo sea necesario debido a la necesidad que tenemos los unos para con los otros a causa de la división y de la complementariedad de tareas."

Creo que no he captado bien el sentido de "pour autant", ¿verdad? Además me despista el uso del subjuntivo en el verbo que sigue a la expresión...

Mil gracias por vuestras propuestas,

zaZà


----------



## Gévy

Hola Zaza:

Creo que si lees el hilo desde el principio, encontrarás la solución. 

Bisous,

Gévy

Nota de moderación: Siempre hay que buscar en los diccionarios WR si hay hilos preexistentes sobre la expresión que nos preocupa y si existe alguno, seguir con ese en vez de abrir una nueva pregunta. Norma 1 del foro.


----------



## zaza!

Gracias, Gévy,

Cierto, cierto. Además ya lo había leído, pero al escribir mi pregunta, he abierto otro post automáticamente, una y no más 
Pero, como acabo de editar en el post anterior, me despista un poco el uso del indicativo en lugar del subjuntivo (por autant que l'échange est lui même nécessaire). ¿Hay casos en los que puede ir en indicativo y mantener el sentido de "en la medida que"?

Gracias otra vez,

z.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

El subjuntivo es más frecuente después de "pour autant que", pero nada impide, gramaticalemente hablando, usar el indicativo en su lugar. Cuestión de gustos más que nada: no cambia el sentido de la expresión.

Acabo de comprobarlo en : _Le bon usage_, Grevisse, 13e édition par Goosse, ed. De Boeck-Duculot, 2001. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## mbarba

Yo lo traduciría como:

Por lo que a nosotros concierne.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

mbarba said:


> Yo lo traduciría como:
> 
> Por lo que a nosotros concierne.
> 
> Saludos


¿En esta frase que nos somete Zaza, hoy?:
"Les objets ont une finalité différente. Laquelle? C'est celle de l'échange, mais  pour autant que l'échange est lui-même nécessaire en raison du besoin que nous avons les uns des autres du fait de la division et de la complémentarité des tâches."


Bisous,

Gévy


----------

